# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Sander Simons heeft longkanker - Nos

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Sander Simons heeft longkanker*
*Nos - 9 uur geleden*
De journalist en oud RTL-nieuwslezer Sander Simons heeft longkanker. Er is een tumor ter grootte van een golfbal in zijn longen ontdekt. De 45-jarige journalist heeft nooit gerookt. Simons zegt in het Algemeen Dagblad dat hij eerst dacht aan *...*
Mijn lichaam heeft het met me uitgemaakt Algemeen Dagblad
Sander Simons heeft longkanker De Telegraaf
*alle 7 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

